# BFN - Thinking of having remaining tube removed due to hydrosalpinx?????



## Lyndsmac (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey everyone

I've had 2 failed Fet's and I know I gave a hydrosalpinx in my only remaining tube-my NHS hospital say that they're not too concerned about it cause there's not too much fluid in it......I had some fluid in my uterus before my fet but again they weren't worried now with bfn that makes me question whether I should just have it removed.  I hope someone can help me with aime advice on this as I'm in limbo......ive heard that the harmful fluid can stop embryos implanting?xxxx


----------



## AngelJo (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi there, 
I had same problem but unfortunately in both tubes and was told the same, my consultant said their stats show you have a better chance of success with the offending tube or tubes removed because the fluid can be toxic to an embryo. I went ahead and had both tubes removed but the hardest part I think is psychologically letting go of the fact that this Will never happen naturally for you. As much as i was aware it wasn't happening for us i still held a little fairytale thought in my mind that u just never know and there is always a chance that we may get a lovely surprise. Only u can weigh up in your mind what is the right decision but for me I wanted to give us the best chance of success. sadly we just had our first bfn so admittedly probably feeling quite raw right now but i still stick by the decision. good luck with whatever you decide but just wanted to let you know my experience and the advice we've been given.  sending you luck and love x


----------



## Lyndsmac (Dec 10, 2010)

AngelJo thank you so much for your reply,I can understand what u mean about thinking that possibly a miracle will happen with natural bfp,I had an eptopic almost 3 years ago which resulted in a Tubal rupture and that wad removed,it caused infection to my remaining one and I'm pretty annoyed they didn't just remove if then,as you said you just want to give yourself the best possible chance,I'm now having to go private to have thus removed

Sorry to hear of your bfn   ,I just had mine confirmed with bloods today   xxxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear you both had bfn's. So heartbreaking, sending you both  

I had both my tubes removed, wanted the best chance of ivf working. For me it wasn't a hard call to make, I had hydro in both. Was no point for me to keep something that wasnt working, but I do understand how others might find it difficult. There are success stories out there with hydro but you have a better chance without it, so I been told. 
I don't regret having mine taken out, I believe it helped me get to where I am today. I had mine done privately too, but have private healthcare so it paid for it all. 
I wish you best of luck with what ever you decide. 
Xxx


----------



## Lyndsmac (Dec 10, 2010)

Jellyburchnall thank you so much,that's just what I needed to hear a success story!!! My mind is mad up now I'm gonna do it (hopefully) I have private medical insurance through my work so I need my doc to refer my and not mention my infertility on the referral otherwise they wont do it,I do get alot pain from it xxx


----------



## AngelJo (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello there, thanks for your post.  i agree the decision was a no brainer when u think about the science of it but my hesitancy was only based on the psychology of it. i also felt really weird the first few times we slept together afterwards (sorry if tmi!) but it almost felt like an empty and pointless act... before every time we slept together there was a little trepidation and excitement that this could be the time but then we knew that was gone. does that make sense?? I felt like i wasn't a proper woman anymore because i didn't have all the bits i should! But that doesn't change that you've got to do whatever you can to give yourself the best chance.
Great to see your lovely news and keep our hopes going thankyou xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Lyndsmac, think you making the right decision. I believe you should do anything you can for ivf to work. Obv there is no guarantee it WILL work after but I do think it helps. I also had assisted hatching on my second ivf, as had a feeling I might have issues with implantation... Although don't know if it's true... Think it's just good to look into anything and everything. 
Re private, my fertility clinic did just that, just said its because of pain. 
You WILL get there Hun, it's a hard long journey at times, but don't give up. Xxx

Angeljo, I'm sorry you felt like that. I never did. We all feel different but yes, we all do what we have to do. But never think you less of a woman. You not, if they not working, not helping you, in fact maybe harming your previous embrios, surely it's worse having them in then out.... I was more thinking like that, that something was ruining my insides...
I wish you the best also,never give up on your dream  
Xxxx


----------

